#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  تست  آی سی های  SMD

## bahramikhah

با سلام محضر اساتید و دوستان مجرب و علاقمندان به الکترونیک

گاهی مواردی پیش می آید که می خواهیم از سالم بودن قطعه ای مطمئن شویم ، اگر این قطعه DIP باشد  مشکلی نیست ! می توان روی بردبورد و یا سوکت آی سی و ... تست نمود 

و از سلامت این قطعه مطمئن بود . مخصوصا این دست قطعات که روی برد معمولا نمی شود از سالم بودن مطمئن شد

اگر این قطعه آی سی بوده و از نوع SMD  باشد دیگه با مولتی متر نمی شود آن را تست نمود . 

من یک ابزاری برای این کار سرهم کردم ، امیدوارم که مورد استفاده دوستان قرار گیرد

MT4953_1.jpg

MT4953_2.jpg
مورد بنده تست   ترانزیستور ماسفت به شماره MT4953 بود که این قطعه از نوع SMD و 8 پین می باشد

MT4953.png

برای انجام این کار منبع تغذیه آزمایشگاه را روی 5 ولت تنظیم کرده 
MT4953D.jpg
سپس توسط مبدل   به  آی سی را با گیره روی برد قرار می دهیم
MT4953B.jpg
از زیر برد توسط چند رشته سیم آی سی را را به لامپ و پاور می زنیم

MT4953C.jpg
و با جابه جا کردن گیت ماسفت و خاموش و روشن شدن لامپ ، از سالم بودن ماسفت اطمینان می یابیم
MT4953A.jpg
و در نهایت با هویه هوای گرم یا هویه SMD قطعه را روی برد لحیم می نماییم 

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*javamobira*,*m-j*,*m.abrishami*,*masuodd55*,*Navid-Aref*,*omidj*,*sina28*,*امیر سجاد*,*رضاگلزار*,*ساخر*,*عزیز نیک بخت*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

